# tired of doing shows



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

Yes, I am tired of doing craft shows and festivals. I am tired of packing things up, setting up, tearing down, traveling, stupid people, oh CRAP I AM GETTIN OLD!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 8, 2011)

I understand that! Helped my mom at craft shows for years. At the end of the day you are so sick of smiling. Might be time to take at least a break from them.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I can't WAIT to start again.  I do FM on Saturday mornings and Flea Market two days a week. I like doing craft shows, but they're hard to find and some are ok, and some not, none have ever been great.  They are nearly non-existant after Christmas though. By then though, I am ready for a break.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You would think it was a lot less work having your own shop.  Nope you still have to pack up new stock, clean, deal with your vendors... It is still a lot of work.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I enjoy them now more than I did before. Probably because I know which ones to go to and those I am not familiar with I am better at choosing. And I've got a setup that works well is and less work than when I started. I really enjoy our weekly market. Love talking to my customers. Ours starts back up in 3 weeks and I can't wait.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

:sniffleyes vickie i know about the work of haveing a shop, i had a grooming shop for years and i think maybe a website might be what i am looking for instead of a storefront. i dont know maybe i need to get out of all of it, goats ,soap, cold, go to florida and die in the sand. ugh, depression is setting in. i want milk i want milk. hopefully by the time everyone freshens i will be in a better mood. sorry, just down today


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I am working with my goats more so have less time for the soap business so I have cut back some on the shows I am doing. Picked my favorites and I am not adding any new ones. Online sales have picked up because of those shows but with shipping being reasonable with the regional flat rate boxes people are ordering rather than driving to a show and in some isntances having to pay admission. Chepaer and faster to just order online. Love those online orders.
And last Nov and Dec I was so sick of packing the Excursion, unpacking the Excursion, setting up taking down. I was ready to quit then. now all is well again since I decided to back off a bit and give myself some free time.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

We have been full time earn a living festival goers since 1988 when they were only and I mean only composed of full time artisans who made a living at their craft....so I can really relate to this topic. Some years we did as many as 24 festivals producing all the inventory needed in-between while working with a dairy herd of over 30 does...sure wish I had that energy level now! The 'industry' is not what it was and so we see it on a downward spiral which makes it even harder to get geared up for the grueling dash of make inventory- pack inventory-load inventory- drive drive drive- unload- set up- smile smile smile- answer stupid questions- smile smile smile- tear down- drive drive drive...depost meager amts in your checking account so you can pay your taxes lol....not all that bad really but I would hate to be starting now and glad we are winding down to internet sales and gallery orders. Facebook rocks if you work at it. Far more traffic and exposure than a website. Cheer up Darlene~ you could be punching a time clock listening to some moron tell you what to do  
Lee


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

**Cheer up Darlene~ you could be punching a time clock listening to some moron tell you what to do 
Lee**


EXACTLY!!!!!- Take it from Someone who knows!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Everyone complains about facebook sales, but like Lee, mine are brisk. When somebody comes on and says how much they LOVE your shampoo, you are going to sell. Happened just yesterday.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

thanks everyone, i feel better today. no kids or milk yet but not far off. i am interested in the facebook sales your talking about. just how do you do that? sorry not a real facebook fan. vicki, are you on facebook? just how do you sell on facebook? sounds like a plan instead of going all out for a website or do you have to have one of those? :sigh hope i didnt bring anyone else down! sorry if i did.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Everyone complains about facebook sales, but like Lee, mine are brisk. When somebody comes on and says how much they LOVE your shampoo, you are going to sell. Happened just yesterday.


What I don't like about this is... I just had a gal post that she received my soap and LOVES it. But if people don't see it in their news feeds, but go to my business page, it's hidden over there in the *posts by others*. I don't feel it's 'seen'. If people go to my business page, they're more likely to look at MY posts (and pics) than to go see what other people have said. ?? Seems FB would have enough sense to put 'recommendations' right there *in your face*.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I promote posts which keeps my posts in newsfeeds of my friends and their friends. I also post on all 3 of my timelines. I also don't just have other goat folks as friends, most either make soap or have local friends who do...most of my customers are my political friends. It's like only trying to sell your goats on goat groups on facebook, you and 100 other folks with bucklings for sale!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I guess I need a hobby. <sigh>


LOL


----------

